# Dowser, 13 month old male Lab x Springer



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

*Dozer
*









Dowser is a 13 month old Labrador cross Springer. He is a fun dog, he loves everyone he sees and has to cuddle them all. He has a gentle nature and is willing to learn. He has some basic training. He is a sensitive dog who must go to an active, experienced home where he will receive the training and exercise he needs. In the right home Dowser will be a wonderful dog to own. He is suitable to live with children over 14.

More info can be found here Rehoming - Gables Farm Dogs' & Cats' Home

I had to post this guy as he reminds me of one of my pups but older, i met him recently and he's such a lovely sweetheart of a dog who shouldn't be in kennels. If I see him again i'll take some photos but hopefully I won't see him in kennels, good luck little guy :thumbup1:


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

This is giving me chills, he really does look like Bear :eek6:

He's reserved now :thumbsup:


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

wow he is really like the boys isnt he!! 

i must say everyone says zebs a lab x springer.x


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

I get the same with bear all the time 


This guy has now left for his new home :thumbsup:


----------

